# severe buffering



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey tech folks,
having a problem on my Toshiba satellite laptop with video playback. lately almost any videos, you tube , Vimeo etc, links in emails, Facebook,having buffering issues. they either rarely load or they run for awhile and then stop in the same spot. if I pause it to let it load , it usually doesn't. been getting an occasional pop up from Microsoft re a low memory issue. I have no idea how to check memory issues in win 8. on my old computer (win 7) use to do a disc clean up or defrag or something, win 8 does not seem to offer this feature. i usually set the quality on low as possible, still does not help
I do a little Minecraft also, and been having issues there also. I miss my win 7!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, please see here What Happened to Disk Defragmenter in Windows 8?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

cannot find that "charm bar" as they call it. I really hate win 8 ! makes you feel so stupid when you can't even do simple things! and I only mentioned the defrag function because have done it in the past , but still not sure if that is causing my buffering issues anyway.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, try going to the right of the screen and swipe left.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

found the defragmenter. did the analyze, did not need a defrag. and my videos continue to buffer. also having a daunting time keeping the adobe, and java updated. the adobe installer helper ,freezes, and this morning when opening my computer , there was an error message from java re: the update could not find settings or something ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What are the signs of low memory?

Signs of low memory include poor performance, low-memory or out-of-memory notifications, and display problems. For example, if you try to open a menu in a program when your computer is low on memory, the program might respond slowly or appear to stop responding. If the menu appears, it might not respond when you try to click an item or it might not display all items. If you click a menu item, the menu might also disappear and leave a blank area on the screen instead of displaying the contents of the document or file you're working in.
Top of page
Why do low memory problems occur?

Your computer has two types of memory, random access memory (RAM) and virtual memory. All programs use RAM, but when there isn't enough RAM for the program you're trying to run, Windows temporarily moves information that would normally be stored in RAM to a file on your hard disk called a paging file. The amount of information temporarily stored in a paging file is also referred to as virtual memory. Using virtual memory—in other words, moving information to and from the paging file—frees up enough RAM for programs to run correctly.

Low memory problems occur when your computer runs out of RAM and becomes low on virtual memory. This can happen when you run more programs than the RAM installed on the computer is designed to support. Low memory problems can also occur when a program doesn't free up memory that it no longer needs. This problem is called memory overuse or a memory leak.
Top of page
How to prevent low memory problems

Running fewer programs at one time can help prevent low memory problems and information loss. It's a good idea to observe which programs show signs of low memory conditions and try not to run them at the same time.

However, it’s not always convenient or practical to run a limited number of programs. Signs of low memory can indicate that the computer needs more RAM to support the programs you use. Here are the recommended ways to solve or prevent low memory problems:

Increase the paging file (virtual memory) size

Windows automatically attempts to increase the paging file size the first time your computer becomes low on memory, but you can also manually increase it up to a maximum size that is determined by the amount of RAM installed. Although increasing the paging file size can help prevent low memory problems, it can also make your programs run more slowly. Because your computer reads information from RAM much faster than from a hard disk (where the paging file is), making too much virtual memory available to programs will slow them down.

For more information, see Change the size of virtual memory.

Install more RAM

If you see signs of low memory, or if Windows warns you about a low memory problem, check the information that came with your computer or contact the computer manufacturer to determine which type of RAM is compatible with your computer, and then install more RAM. To install RAM, check the information provided by the manufacturer.

For more information, see Find out how much RAM your computer has.

Determine if a program overuses memory

If the computer becomes low on memory whenever you run certain programs, one or more of those programs might have a memory leak. To stop a memory leak, you need to close the program. To repair a memory leak, you need to check for updates for the program or contact the publisher of the software.

To determine which program is using the most memory, follow these steps:

Open Task Manager by right-clicking the taskbar, and then clicking Start Task Manager.

Click the Processes tab.

To sort programs by memory usage, click Memory (Private Working Set).

You can also check for program errors and troubleshooting information using Event Viewer.

Open Event Viewer by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Security, clicking Administrative Tools, and then double-clicking Event Viewer.* Administrator permission required If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

In the left pane, click Applications and Services Logs to view error events. To see a description of the problem, double-click the event. To see if troubleshooting information is available, look for a link to online Help.

For more information, see What information appears in event logs (Event Viewer)?
See step 7 here and see if the box is ticked Windows 7 and 8: Change the Size of Virtual Memory | a Tech-Recipes Tutorial


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you nailed it? the opening paragraph of this post described the problem perfectly.would it help to delete certain programs? the ram on this computer seemed good when i bought it. I do not think any things I have added I could not live without. thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, lets start with the simple stuff first run disc clean up Deleting files using Disk Clean-up - Windows Help
Then run a clean boot Troubleshoot Problem with Clean Boot in Windows 8 this should help eliminate other possible causes
you could then try Windows 7 and 8: Change the Size of Virtual Memory | a Tech-Recipes Tutorial and see if that helps any, if not, then I would look at removing the programs you use least.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

i have a screenshot of one of my warnings. hope this works!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try the 3rd link in my previous post


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

joeten said:


> You could try the 3rd link in my previous post



i think you may be right. I will see if I can do it!


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

joeten said:


> You could try the 3rd link in my previous post


i went into the program and not sure if I put in the corrcect values. so I put it in both. but now my shock wave player keeps stopping. should I do the numbers different?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Was it set to automatic if not then try it first.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

it is now causing the shock wave plugin to constantly crash. my computer is freezing and then I have the plugin has crash prompt. seem to have made playback worse! tried to put all the settings back, not working !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use system restore


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I did a system restore this morning. then for awhile I had no broswers. IE was a blank page . finally got MSN on IE ,able to get Firefox back. had to do the restore point a few times, said it did not restore properly// so I kept undoing,redoing, finally seems to be working. not sure why, I rest the advanced setting i touched earlier. reinstalled the Firefox browser, but did not change anything else ,yet? confused. but it has not buffered yet. been trying out some media. see what happens.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know how it is going.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

well, the system restore seemed to help withe the buffering. there is still a slight buffering on occasion now, but no freezing or error messages. it is great, but I still feel uneasy because i do not know what was wrong or what the real problem was , and if it is truly repaired.but , i do want to thank you walking me through the trouble shooting. 
may have never remembered to use the restore points. I really wish i still had my win 7 back. 
one more tech question for you. win 7 had the snipping tool I kept on my tool bar.does anyone make a similar app I could download? that was the handiest feature from win 7 I really miss a lot really y don't know why they did not keep that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is win 8 you're talking about right ? https://answers.syr.edu/display/os/...sing+the+Snipping+Tool+and+keyboard+shortcuts


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

joeten said:


> Let us know how it is going.


a new little glitch that is happening,(not sure if related to initial problem) now many pages are slow to open, very slow to close? this is new. any thoughts?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you expand on that a little is it the graphics that are slow loading or is the page as a whole slow to respond. IE a little circle turning and waiting on showing on the lower left of the screen.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

joeten said:


> This is win 8 you're talking about right ? https://answers.syr.edu/display/os/...sing+the+Snipping+Tool+and+keyboard+shortcuts


I feel like a "tool" myself! why i don't use my search more often!DOH! thanks for that !


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

joeten said:


> Can you expand on that a little is it the graphics that are slow loading or is the page as a whole slow to respond. IE a little circle turning and waiting on showing on the lower left of the screen.


turning circle, and always says on bottom left , waiting for this ,waiting for that , even does it when closing or navigating the e-mail program, watch those little dots flowing across the screen. things like this tell me it is not quite fixed ,but better!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, have you tried clearing the browser cache How do I clear my web browser cache?


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually do that fairly regularly,believe it or not!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, try cleaning out the temp files TFC Download


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Please post exact specs on your laptop. It would really help if you could download free *SPECCY* program from piriform.com and post resultiing text file back here in this thread for us to analyze:smile:

Most likely, if you are continuing to have spurious problems with video and missing programs, bookmarks, etc. you have a failing or faulty hard drive. This is *VERY *common with all computers, especially laptops after 2 yrs. of age. :nonono:

We can have you then run some tests to try and eliminate failed hardware as the source of your problems. *SYSTEM RESTORE* is a software fix, and *no software on the planet can fix failed HARDWARE!!:nono:*

_P.S. Just realized you said you had a Toshiba Satellite laptop. Satellites almost always use Toshiba hard drives, and these have the highest failure rate of ALL makes and models of hard drives used in modern laptops today. That means that it's even MORE likely your hard drive has failed. :facepalm:_

We'll await your post back,
Cheers!

*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

that is odd why a company would continue to use hard drives that are known to fail? I have to learn how to shop better if that is the case. my last computer had a noisy drive before that crashed. I was thinking virus's. I will see if I can download that program and get the text file here. I am not what you call "computer savvy"! LOL !


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the file text file saved to documents but now ,,how do I get it from documents to this page?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use the go advanced button, then the paper clip icon and upload.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

there were two speccy icons ,only one attached. the other it said was invalid. always wanted to attache something . thanks for that!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It sounds like you need help with cleaning out malware, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To share your Speccy results, in Speccy, go to File/Publish Snapshot, copy the link and paste it in your next post.
You may want to uninstall Norton, and enable Windows Defender which comes free with Windows 8. Norton is a huge resource hog.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5pQUZmFofYKq2rSZiTlUSdI 

this is the url from the speccy.I will do the malware thing also. and, I really do not care for the Norton software, in your face alot!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you're unhappy with it then you can remove it https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us
Try Microsoft security essentials and windows firewall for now, you can change it when you're ready.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> To share your Speccy results, in Speccy, go to File/Publish Snapshot, copy the link and paste it in your next post.
> You may want to uninstall Norton, and enable Windows Defender which comes free with Windows 8. Norton is a huge resource hog.


Now , I recall why i have the Norton working, I cannot get the window defender on. when i go to the action center, and highlight the windows defender, the buttons to enable stayed greyed out so the Norton is the only click able one. windows defender is still off even though I clcik to use it instead of Norton??


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

update: got the defender up and running , after the Norton was deleted. like this better, although have not found the security essentials yet. used to see it in my win 7 computer, not in this win 8 yet. (am win8, my sig says Vista! cannot seem to switch that!)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this Windows Defender - Turn On or Off in Windows 8


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Fixed win 8 you did not say which version, so that is all it say's.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

tcseacliff said:


> http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5pQUZmFofYKq2rSZiTlUSdI
> 
> this is the url from the speccy.I will do the malware thing also. and, I really do not care for the Norton software, in your face alot!


>>>Thanks and good job posting your SPECCY results! :grin:
Here's the only things I see as potential issues with your laptop:

TCSEACLIFF SPECCY ISSUES:
11-06-2014
MBUSCH
1) REMOVE SPYBOT.
2) REMOVE SKYPE TOOLBAR
3) HDD DRIVE:
POWER ON HOURS=4767
RSC=0
G-SENSE RATE=45 (dropped)
***********************************

Detail:
*1)* I suggest you *remove Spybot* and stick with Windows Defender or something a little stronger protection. This is an entireley different discussion, but Spybot now itself comes with Spyware viruses and is no longer an effective Malware removal tool and hasn't been for 10 yrs. 
*2)* You should also *REMOVE SKYPE TOOLBAR*; all toolbars that are free on the Internet today come with built-in spyware viruses that track your surfing habits and report back that information to the virus authors and they sell it to other companies. The only SAFE toolbar available today is GOOGLE TOOLBAR; no others shoud be installed.
*3)* Your hard drive is in Good condition; no major surface flaws or other issues; it has a total of 4,767 hours of power on time; average is 5,000 hrs. annually for laptops. However, *the G-SENSE RATE spec shows that your laptop has been DROPPED at least once.* The damage appears to be minimal since it hasn't developed more Read-Errors. However, it is no more prone to further damage on the next drop; I would suggest being *VERY* careful with it in the future; and no loaning it to friends or family-members (especially kids & grandkids). We've already had the discussion about Toshiba; and your question is a valid one; when I worked there in 1990 and designed disk drives, I asked our Division President the same question. He then proceeded to lay 500 of us off, and moved the entire division back to Japan.:angry: He never answered my personal inquiry to him. :nonono:And since 1999 or so, Toshiba laid off hundreds of more US workers in lieu of shipping Tech jobs back to Toshiba's various factories in Japan. Ever since then the Toshiba hard drive division has falled off from the top of the pile to the bottom of the pile. If you have a wish to ask them yourself why they did this, I invite you to write a letter to the CEO of Toshiba worldwide Headquarters in Japan. 

Lastly, I disagree with my esteemed colleagues about their Anti-Virus recommendations; and I have a link to some lengthy pro/con discussion on same. Can't find at the moment. However, in my opinion, Windows Defender *IS not* a sufficient primary Anti-Virus protection. My top 3 are *AVAST, Norton* (which you don't like), and *McAfee.* I do suggest you consider *Avast IS or McAfee IS.* You of course don't need to listen to me; but I see 60-70 computers a year that rely on ONLY Windows Defender or Microsoft Security Essentials, and most of them are massively infected with viruses and malware. 

Hope these suggestions prove helpful.

If you are still having problems buffering, a *WINDOWS RESET or WINDOWS REINSTALLATION* is very likely in your near future.

Best of luck,:thumb:
<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Spybot. Perfectly acceptable in conjunction with AV as long as Tea Timer is deactivated.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

_@Corday: perhaps. I've had issues on configurations where Norton is installed, and a few others as well. OP is getting rid of Norton, so it's not that big of a problem. The problem seems to be the way that Spybot behaves when it identifies a spyware virus, in particular; it fights with the primary installed AV program and their contention. Kind of like when your boss tells you to do something and HIS boss is standing right there next to him and you and tells you to do something different! Contention occurs on what you are supposed to be doing; Spybot has this effect on AV's. :wink: <<<BBJ>>>_


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not recommending it, however, Spybot now has a paid combination of an Anti-Virus and Spybot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> However, in my opinion, Windows Defender *IS not* a sufficient primary Anti-Virus protection. My top 3 are *AVAST, Norton* (which you don't like), and *McAfee.* I do suggest you consider *Avast IS or McAfee IS.* You of course don't need to listen to me; but I see 60-70 computers a year that rely on ONLY Windows Defender or Microsoft Security Essentials, and most of them are massively infected with viruses and malware.


I would disagree with your statement. MSSE and Defender are perfectly find AVs to use and are great free programs. I use them on all of my systems.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for analyzing my results. the drop to my computer was me! I knocked it off my laptop stand from my coffee table onto the floor-12 "in. or so.landed on the hinge ! glad it landed on the rug! it just missed hitting the tile floor directly! will def consider more protection to enhance my defender program.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Corday said:


> Not recommending it, however, Spybot now has a paid combination of an Anti-Virus and Spybot.


_>>>Did not know that; major corporations have dropped Spybot from their Client-Server security platforms for several years now. :ermm: I worked for 4 different school districts and one was a Community College--none of them are using Spybot any longer. :nonono: And it's worth noting that *AV-test.org*, and independent IT-security Institute rates the top 24 AV programs of 2014 (here's the link to the review: Test antivirus software for Windows 7 - August 2014 | AV-TEST; MSE is at the bottom of the chart on protection rating, and Spybot doesn't even show up.  There's another review from 2013 I can't find, of the top 35 programs reviewed worldwide; and Spybot didn't even make it to the top 25. Good to know nonetheless. <<<BBJ>>>:wink:_


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

I may try one of these on the list. my nephew says if you browse on the web with your incognito it is a little better, he still file shares and some porn and say's never had a problem? sounds tricky! why do these sites allow all the virus's ? or is the file sharing and the porn a front for the virus senders? why would he porn people allow their so called " product" always be associated with virus's? wouldn't they have better sales with a clean website?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Most Porn and File Sharing sites just host files, they are not associated with the content, and are not responsible for what files are uploaded to share. Only the users themselves police the downloads. 
That's why it's always a danger to download files from these sites, we don't recommend it.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

this was interesting. was playing my online game, and the computer kept hanging up and crashing at a certain place. crash report said i ran out of ram.


-- System Details --
Details:
Minecraft Version: 1.8
Operating System: Windows 8 (x86) version 6.2
Java Version: 1.7.0_45, Oracle Corporation
Java VM Version: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode), Oracle Corporation
Memory: 103313552 bytes (98 MB) / 475570176 bytes (453 MB) up to 523501568 bytes (499 MB)
JVM Flags: 6 total; -XX:HeapDumpPath=MojangTricksIntelDriversForPerformance_javaw.exe_minecraft.exe.heapdump -Xmx512M -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -XX:+CMSIncrementalMode -XX:-UseAdaptiveSizePolicy -Xmn128M
IntCache: cache: 0, tcache: 0, allocated: 12, tallocated: 94
Profiler Position: N/A (disabled)
Player Count: 1 / 8; ['tcseacliff'/154, l='New World 2', x=181.80, y=200.00, z=309.31]]
Type: Integrated Server (map_client.txt)
Is Modded: Probably not. Jar signature remains and both client + server brands are untouched.


so, doe this help explain my issues? besides buying more Ram , how can I further free up more ram? thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is no real replacement for Adding RAM. You can increase the paging file, but this just puts more stress on the HDD and does not really help that much with the lack of RAM.


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> There is no real replacement for Adding RAM. You can increase the paging file, but this just puts more stress on the HDD and does not really help that much with the lack of RAM.


I am not sure where all the ram i had with this computer went when new. was just wondering how to get some back, i am sure there are useless files and programs on here just do not know what is using the ram i had. guess i just have to upgrade. just do not want to ruin the upgraded ram also with useless stuff.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ok RAM are hardware pieces, they don't _Go Anywhere_ unless it fails. Right click *This PC* and choose *Properties*. This will tell you how much *Physical Memory (RAM)* you have installed. If you are running too many programs or running a Game that uses a lot of Memory against programs that are running in the background, then you will run out of Memory (RAM) Windows 32 bit (x86) only supports up to 4 GB of RAM. If you have less then this, you should install more RAM. 
As for unwanted programs, this doesn't make your computer faster or slower, unless you are running out of HDD space and this has nothing to do with buffering.
Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In Programs and Features you can uninstall any programs you no longer use or do not want.


----------

